# online shopping



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the best store to shop online for saltwater stuff in Canada?
I do support the LFS don't get me wrong, but at the same time it is nice to just be lazy and relax and shop from your lazy boy lol.. I'm just wondering because most sites its american residency only which doesn't help me out any..
So just curious to see if there are any good ones in Canada that are worth checking out..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Plenty, mops.ca, goreef, royal aquarium and j&l come to mind

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

what about a site for actually purchasing like a clean up crew or like fish?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know, Toronto is spoiled with so many quality shops, I don't worry about shipping. Gas money is cheaper, and I can see what I want to buy. As well, I can see the environment its currently living in.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

J_T said:


> Don't know, Toronto is spoiled with so many quality shops, I don't worry about shipping. Gas money is cheaper, and I can see what I want to buy. As well, I can see the environment its currently living in.
> 
> Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


What are some of your favourite walk in stores in the GTA ?


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

sooley19 said:


> What is the best store to shop online for saltwater stuff in Canada?
> I do support the LFS don't get me wrong.


Hahaha... They don't need support with those insanely high prices, i.e. big als. I mostly shop online for dry goods.

Www.goreef.com

Www.jlaquatics.com

Www.mops.ca


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Why not try ebay and you get good deal on china products and dealers. 
Try www.reefshops.com

MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer

I bought a number of items from them and good service but if you are negative towards china products then I have no comment.

I find the china retailers most of the time give good service and I cannot say anything negative about them compared to US retailers, thats my experience.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I do find that BA is over priced compared to MOPs, Pets&Ponds, and J&L but one thing I like is Price Match Policy and getting the price beaten by 5%. If you have the time to call and get a price match done BA is great... Just remember they beat the bottom line price so check the other sites if they charge shipping for the item(s) you are price matching... Also shipping is very quick and the customer service is pretty good.

As for stores I love Reef Raft! Just wish they were closer


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

As for clean up crew try R2O in Mississauga, Ryan often have good deal for snails etc.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

loonie said:


> Why not try ebay and you get good deal on china products and dealers.
> Try www.reefshops.com
> 
> MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer
> ...


Last time I checked that site shipping rates were so high. Am I mistaken?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Shipping rate depends, sometimes total cost including shipping is cheaper then what you pay in Canada and no HST since they will sent it as gift or sample.


----------

